# [TOMCAT/JAVA] Problème d'heure dans applis Web [Résolu]

## nimli

Salut,

Je sais pas si quelq'un peut résoudre mon problème :

J'ai une applis web qui tourne sous tomcat en servlet java.

Cette applis web utilise la classe java.util.Date pour dater les messages de logs.

Mon problème est que l'heure stockée sur mes logs est à GMT (UTC) alors que je souhaiterai avoir l'heure de Paris (CEST).

Bon le truc c'est que ca eut marché mais que ca marche plus mais je sais plus suite à quelle update.

J'ai déjà pas mal éplucher le net, le forum, refait les how to localization mais j'ai rien trouvé, l'heure dans l'horloge est bonne, l'heure du bios est bonne mais l'heure de la classe java.util.Date n'est pas bonne. Ah oui aussi j'oubliait mais je pense que ca n'as pas de lien, j'utilise ntp pour conserver mon système à l'heure.

Mon /etc/localtime est la copie de /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris.

La commande shell date me donne bien l'heure CEST.

Mon /etc/conf.d/clock :

```
CLOCK="local"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"
```

Si quelqu'un à une idée ou même une direction à prendre parce que je ne sais même pas si je dois plutôt chercher du côté de java, de tomcat ou alors de clock.

Merci pour vos réponseLast edited by nimli on Fri Sep 22, 2006 6:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nimli

J'ai pas l'impression que ca déchaine les foules mon problème  :Confused: 

C'est peut être un format de date par défaut parramétré dans Tomcat ...

J'essayerai de regarder par là à l'occasion.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, probablement, ou une variable d'environnement timezone à définir. C'est soit dans java (très probable), soit dans l'appli java.

----------

## TrizoLakai

je suis interessé si tu trouves, parce que j'aimerais bien avoir mon mercury à l'heure xD

----------

## nimli

Effectivement c'est bien dans tomcat, la solution c'est d'éditer /etc/conf.d/tomcat-x.y

```

CATALINA_OPTS="-Duser.timezone=Europe/Paris"
```

... pour Paris, sinon c'est le chemin vers ton timezone /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris

Merci XavierMiller, c'est la variable d'environnement timezone qui m'a mis sur la voie.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Mai sje n'utilise pas tomcat moi   :Embarassed: 

Enfin c'est pas grave pour l'instant   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nimli

Ah oui ben non, a priori ca doit pas être le même problème   :Confused: 

En plus peut pas trop t'aider, j'utilise pas mercury.

La commande date te renvois la bonne heure?

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oui biensur, mais ne te decarcasse pas pour moi (et pour ça). Je verais ça plus tard  :Wink: 

----------

